# Tuff dog & butterfly



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Not the best photo but Ive been trying to get this shot all summer. Tuff entertains us in the afternoons dancing around the butterfly bush.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Makes me think of my puppers chasing butterflies.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

so cute!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I plant these just for the girls! What fun to watch them stalk....I have some video, have to dig it up for you!

Tuff dog looks like he's into his flutterbys 100%! Nice technique


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Found it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Loved that smile in the video. Haley does the same thing it is like come back I jsut want to play.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

moverking said:


> Oh my goodness, I plant these just for the girls! What fun to watch them stalk....I have some video, have to dig it up for you!
> 
> Tuff dog looks like he's into his flutterbys 100%! Nice technique


Wow Great picture!! I did see your video nice!
Im jealous your butterfly bush looks a lot better than mine


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no, don't be too jealous...there were 3, now there is one and it's only 2 feet tall. Couldn't be from all the broken branches from Butterfly hunts, could it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture and video. Mine arent to interesting in all the butterflies in the yard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great picture and video. I took some pics of the swallowtails and monarchs on my butterfly bushes but they are't close to as good as yours. I couldn't get close without them flying away. My boys totally ignore them. Your pup is so cute following them!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Tuff goes the extra mile to get those pesky butterflys!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

VOILA !


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, I love Tuff  Such a handsome boy!!! What a perfect shot of him


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Not the best photo but Ive been trying to get this shot all summer. Tuff entertains us in the afternoons dancing around the butterfly bush.


I am going to dredge this old photo up. Back when my buddy was young. TheHooch commented also for those who remember. Along with some very missed others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Thanks for the picture of Tuff and I remember Hooch!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo of the handsome Tuff!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Not the best photo but Ive been trying to get this shot all summer. Tuff entertains us in the afternoons dancing around the butterfly bush.


Tuff looks so good, he appears to be feeling good too.
Handsome guy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Alan how is Tuff doing these days? What are you all up to for fun?


----------

